# Katy Flatland Century, July 21, 2013 -- Ride Report



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

Just a quick word on an old standby. This has always been an excellent ride, but IMO it's better now! The organizers have managed to create a route that uses many of the best roads in the area, while eliminating some of the poorer ones. The start location has been moved from Katy proper to Cinco Ranch -- a change that I consider neutral -- and not much time is spent on Hwy 90, which I think is a good thing. According to the organizers, the century route is 100.1 miles. The rest stops are excellent, and there's lots of law enforcement and sag presence, as usual.

2,500 people rode this year. This ride is well worth traveling for, and there are LOTS of hotels within 10 miles or so. Especially if you're used to riding in NTX or the Hill Country, give Katy Flatlands a try. It's flat and fast!


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Good to know. I haven't ridden it in a few decades so maybe next year. 
(I'm basically starting over from scratch after a few years off the bike)

Edit: I had to look at the calender to get the right year, but 1989 was the last MS I rode.


----------



## Bmusick (Aug 7, 2012)

The ride was great! It was my first century so I have nothing to compare it too, but I had a great time.


----------

